# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  So I want to be involved

## Syte

So, i think i asked this before, but i lost track of my thread :]  But how do i get more information on all the optician organizations??? How do i become an active envolved person??  Feel free to email me with more information.. Mestesa Me@aol.com

----------


## chip anderson

http://www.theagapecenter.com/Organi...es-Optical.htm

When you get tried of lookin there, re-post and I will give you more.

----------


## Judy Canty

> So, i think i asked this before, but i lost track of my thread :] But how do i get more information on all the optician organizations??? How do i become an active envolved person?? Feel free to email me with more information.. Mestesa Me@aol.com


www.oaa.org
www.nao.org

The Opticians Association of Ohio is a large and very active one. Find the chapter nearest you and join up!

www.oao.org

----------

